
NFL paying Neurologists fit data (OTL investigation) - edwinespinosa09
http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/14711203/nfl-donations-brain-research-benefit-league-linked-doctors-raise-worries-influence-science-lines
======
edwinespinosa09
Another case of money influencing research. Glad to see OTL doing a public
service and showing the NFL's association with the studies they hide behind

